# 36 and pregnant



## willyandcourt

36 pregnant for the 2nd time. My first pregnancy ended in MC June '10. My doctor assures my age is not a problem at all and that his wife age 42 gave birth just a few years ago. I'm not going to let my age get in the way of fulfilling my life's goal of having a baby. I look forward to meeting you 35+:happydance:


----------



## ambreen359

Congratulations x


----------



## creatingpeace

Congrats to you!!!! Great attitude. The only thing that signals my choice to be pregnant @ 40 is medical books...I feel great and hae not been ready until the last four years!!!


----------



## robinator

Congrats! I don't feel "old", so no one needs to tell me I am!


----------



## okmomma

Congrats! I am also 36. I was 28 when I had my son. I am in better shape now then I was at 28. The biggest difference is that I have high blood pressure now. Fortunately I am very active and eat healthy. I don't see any reason why people over 35 can't have healthy pregnancies. 

My MIL had her last child 26 years ago when she was 40. My sister in law is normal as can be.


----------



## Springtime

I am 35, will be 36 by the time I deliver. I hear scary stories about mums over 35 all the time. But these days, there are a lot more of us.
WIsh you all the best. I am sure it will be a wonderful experience.


----------



## Fallen Angel

I'm just loving the positivity :) :happydance:


----------



## willyandcourt

Yes. Loving these stories. I notice those of you who lost babies at early terms have named them. I never thought of it that way. Since I didn't know the gender of my baby I lost but felt like it was a girl. We had already picked out the name Diana Lyn. So, to help with the grieving and moving on (which I am working on), I will refer to her as Diana.
There's also a little story behind choosing that name for a girl. Diana comes from my sister's middle name who passed Feb '94 after single lung transplant rejection and Lyn comes from my other sister's middle name who passed Dec '03 after a grand mal seizure (many of which she had since 7 yo). I've never shared this story as it gives me pain to talk about this especially after a loss of myself. I wish all of you luck in your pregnancies and look forward to learning from you.


----------



## willyandcourt

Just to fill you in... I had some spotting and bleeding at 6w. It was terribly scary for me. I saw my midwife for the first time, and she was great!!! She calmed all of my fears, answered all of my questions, and even did an ultrasound. Baby was doing great. At 13w I started the spotting then bleeding again. And again, very scared. Turns out I had a blood clot lodged in my cervix. The doctor saw me at the appt and said he didn't know where the clot came from, but he assured me the baby was doing fine. Went back today for a checkup. Baby is still doing fine; however, I'm on bed rest for another week just to be safe. I will return next week to see my midwife then and hopefully go to 4w by week appts instead of every week.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there, just turned 37 May 9th. We lost our first after being told we'd NEVER conceive...8 years later we were surprised. He was healthy and on target but I had a series of STRESSFUL issues after I loss my mucus plug when my fil had road rage that led to bacterial vaginosis which led to preterm labor. I gave birth to Jackson Jeffrey and we had 25 precious minutes with him when he passed away at 22wks on October 22nd of 2009. His apgar score was excellent and he was on target but born too soon for his little lungs to handle it.

We started fertility treatment when my heart could move forward and lo and behold, we're with child again. Due October. What a blessed month! I'm 18wks so far. My milestones will be wk 22 and of course wk 24 (viability). I'm on 17P injections to keep from having preterm labor again and am monitored biweekly for cervical measurements to be sure I'm not having incompetant cervix.

So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: Looking forward to hearing the victorious birth story on your due date!!


----------



## willyandcourt

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi there, just turned 37 May 9th. We lost our first after being told we'd NEVER conceive...8 years later we were surprised. He was healthy and on target but I had a series of STRESSFUL issues after I loss my mucus plug when my fil had road rage that led to bacterial vaginosis which led to preterm labor. I gave birth to Jackson Jeffrey and we had 25 precious minutes with him when he passed away at 22wks on October 22nd of 2009. His apgar score was excellent and he was on target but born too soon for his little lungs to handle it.
> 
> We started fertility treatment when my heart could move forward and lo and behold, we're with child again. Due October. What a blessed month! I'm 18wks so far. My milestones will be wk 22 and of course wk 24 (viability). I'm on 17P injections to keep from having preterm labor again and am monitored biweekly for cervical measurements to be sure I'm not having incompetant cervix.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: Looking forward to hearing the victorious birth story on your due date!!

Your story is very touching. I will definitely be praying for you during this time. And yes, I cannot wait for those milestones either. I feel blessed to have made it this far. 

Did you get pregnant again with or without fertility treatment? We were headed that direction. My husband has some pretty low sperm counts which has affected our ability to get pregnant. We saw a urologist who said my husband has too much blood flow in the testicular area due to a congenital defect where the major arteries didn't shrink back down after puberty. His remained wide open causing blood overflow. A problem that has to be correct with surgery. The urologist said we still had a slim chance of becoming successfully pregnant even with our circumstances. Anyway, the day I called to schedule his surgery, we found out we were pregnant. I was both shocked and scared. 

Thanks for your story! I look forward to seeing your progress as well!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

willyandcourt said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, just turned 37 May 9th. We lost our first after being told we'd NEVER conceive...8 years later we were surprised. He was healthy and on target but I had a series of STRESSFUL issues after I loss my mucus plug when my fil had road rage that led to bacterial vaginosis which led to preterm labor. I gave birth to Jackson Jeffrey and we had 25 precious minutes with him when he passed away at 22wks on October 22nd of 2009. His apgar score was excellent and he was on target but born too soon for his little lungs to handle it.
> 
> We started fertility treatment when my heart could move forward and lo and behold, we're with child again. Due October. What a blessed month! I'm 18wks so far. My milestones will be wk 22 and of course wk 24 (viability). I'm on 17P injections to keep from having preterm labor again and am monitored biweekly for cervical measurements to be sure I'm not having incompetant cervix.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: Looking forward to hearing the victorious birth story on your due date!!
> 
> Your story is very touching. I will definitely be praying for you during this time. And yes, I cannot wait for those milestones either. I feel blessed to have made it this far.
> 
> Did you get pregnant again with or without fertility treatment? We were headed that direction. My husband has some pretty low sperm counts which has affected our ability to get pregnant. We saw a urologist who said my husband has too much blood flow in the testicular area due to a congenital defect where the major arteries didn't shrink back down after puberty. His remained wide open causing blood overflow. A problem that has to be correct with surgery. The urologist said we still had a slim chance of becoming successfully pregnant even with our circumstances. Anyway, the day I called to schedule his surgery, we found out we were pregnant. I was both shocked and scared.
> 
> Thanks for your story! I look forward to seeing your progress as well!:happydance:Click to expand...

We decided to go the fertility route this time because waiting another 8 years was out of the question. It was more timing than anything as I was 36. Injectables worked for us. Dougs sperm count and morphology reports have been excellent. The issues are with me. I have PCOS and don't get a regular period. I was also told I didn't ovulate, though I had to do one or both when we conceived Jackson our first little guy. I had no period and had no idea I ovulated. You can imagine the surprise when the Dr. told me I was pregnant since I went in for an exam because I thought I had cancer. I asked if she had the right records in front of her. :haha:

This time it took almost a year with infertility meds, but only three rounds of injectables. 

Thank you for your kind prayers. Tomorrow is not only the gender appointment but a crucial moment to see if my cervix has changed. It's been dwindling (though still in the safe zone). Wk 18 thru 20 is usually when you start seeing drastic fluctation in cervical length pertaining to Incompetant cervix. I'm slightly on edge, but am hopeful the injections I'm on are helping to keep everything where they are.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Congrats, i wish you the best!!! xoxoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SydneyB

:dust:Hi There! I'm 37 ( 38 in July) and pregnant for the 2nd time. My first pregnancy ended in MC September '09 at 8 weeks but I only found out at 12 week scan. Still waiting for a date for my 1st scan - just can't get excited after last time. I am trying to keep positive but I'm finding it very hard. Keeping all my fingers crossed. Good luck to all the ladies on here x x :dust:


----------



## willyandcourt

SydneyB said:


> :dust:Hi There! I'm 37 ( 38 in July) and pregnant for the 2nd time. My first pregnancy ended in MC September '09 at 8 weeks but I only found out at 12 week scan. Still waiting for a date for my 1st scan - just can't get excited after last time. I am trying to keep positive but I'm finding it very hard. Keeping all my fingers crossed. Good luck to all the ladies on here x x :dust:

Your story is similar to mine (MMC around 8w found out at 10.5w and d&c at 11w). If you don't mind me asking... why did it take so long for you to get pregnant again?


----------



## chinasoap

Congrats! I'm 36 too and a lot of people are "extra worried" because of my age. I'm seven weeks along and due Jan 1st, 2012. I think if we take care of ourselves and are good to our bodies, age isn't a problem. Besides, women our age are more in tune with our bodies and are more likely to rest and eat well because we know how crappy we feel when we don't! LOL! CONGRATULATIONS!! (https://preggersinchina.blogspot.com)


----------



## SydneyB

willyandcourt said:


> SydneyB said:
> 
> 
> :dust:Hi There! I'm 37 ( 38 in July) and pregnant for the 2nd time. My first pregnancy ended in MC September '09 at 8 weeks but I only found out at 12 week scan. Still waiting for a date for my 1st scan - just can't get excited after last time. I am trying to keep positive but I'm finding it very hard. Keeping all my fingers crossed. Good luck to all the ladies on here x x :dust:
> 
> Your story is similar to mine (MMC around 8w found out at 10.5w and d&c at 11w). If you don't mind me asking... why did it take so long for you to get pregnant again?Click to expand...

Lets just say I wasn't ready for a long time after - I thought I was ok but it really it took me a long time to get over what had happened - I really was not ready for such bad news it never really crossed my mind that anything would be wrong - silly now I know!! Also hubby works away A LOT for months on end some times ( he's not in the Army) .....which means out of a year there are few chances of it happening anyway. So really the odds have been against us. We decided we needed to start to "try" properly or it was never going to happen so drastic I know I gave up work so I could go to see my husband where he happened to be working and BINGO - the first month of real trying hard and feeling like we were both ready it happened - Shocked !!!!


----------



## willyandcourt

SydneyB said:


> willyandcourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SydneyB said:
> 
> 
> :dust:Hi There! I'm 37 ( 38 in July) and pregnant for the 2nd time. My first pregnancy ended in MC September '09 at 8 weeks but I only found out at 12 week scan. Still waiting for a date for my 1st scan - just can't get excited after last time. I am trying to keep positive but I'm finding it very hard. Keeping all my fingers crossed. Good luck to all the ladies on here x x :dust:
> 
> Your story is similar to mine (MMC around 8w found out at 10.5w and d&c at 11w). If you don't mind me asking... why did it take so long for you to get pregnant again?Click to expand...
> 
> Lets just say I wasn't ready for a long time after - I thought I was ok but it really it took me a long time to get over what had happened - I really was not ready for such bad news it never really crossed my mind that anything would be wrong - silly now I know!! Also hubby works away A LOT for months on end some times ( he's not in the Army) .....which means out of a year there are few chances of it happening anyway. So really the odds have been against us. We decided we needed to start to "try" properly or it was never going to happen so drastic I know I gave up work so I could go to see my husband where he happened to be working and BINGO - the first month of real trying hard and feeling like we were both ready it happened - Shocked !!!!Click to expand...

We started TTC right away. However, we didn't get pregnant until 7/8 mos. later. We discovered my husband has a slight defect.... too much blood flow in testicular area. This would require corrective surgery. Doc. told us we still had a slim chance of having a successful pregnancy, so.... here we are. The day I called to schedule his surgery, we discovered our pregnancy.


----------



## Moti

Hi everyone. I'm 36 as well and pregnant with our 2nd baby. Our first was born sleeping in September of last year. We conceived about 2 months after...I just had to start trying as soon as possible...I just needed to be pregnant again. 

Here we are at almost 25 weeks with our rainbow baby. Just hoping and praying all goes well for the remainder of our pregnancy. I will be induced at 37 weeks...my doctor doesn't want me to carry as far as I did with Ethan.

Best of luck to all you wonderful ladies....:flower:


----------



## SydneyB

willyandcourt said:


> SydneyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willyandcourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SydneyB said:
> 
> 
> :dust:Hi There! I'm 37 ( 38 in July) and pregnant for the 2nd time. My first pregnancy ended in MC September '09 at 8 weeks but I only found out at 12 week scan. Still waiting for a date for my 1st scan - just can't get excited after last time. I am trying to keep positive but I'm finding it very hard. Keeping all my fingers crossed. Good luck to all the ladies on here x x :dust:
> 
> Your story is similar to mine (MMC around 8w found out at 10.5w and d&c at 11w). If you don't mind me asking... why did it take so long for you to get pregnant again?Click to expand...
> 
> Lets just say I wasn't ready for a long time after - I thought I was ok but it really it took me a long time to get over what had happened - I really was not ready for such bad news it never really crossed my mind that anything would be wrong - silly now I know!! Also hubby works away A LOT for months on end some times ( he's not in the Army) .....which means out of a year there are few chances of it happening anyway. So really the odds have been against us. We decided we needed to start to "try" properly or it was never going to happen so drastic I know I gave up work so I could go to see my husband where he happened to be working and BINGO - the first month of real trying hard and feeling like we were both ready it happened - Shocked !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> We started TTC right away. However, we didn't get pregnant until 7/8 mos. later. We discovered my husband has a slight defect.... too much blood flow in testicular area. This would require corrective surgery. Doc. told us we still had a slim chance of having a successful pregnancy, so.... here we are. The day I called to schedule his surgery, we discovered our pregnancy.Click to expand...

I bet your husband was relieved!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## jogami

Just wanted to say a big congratulations to all you mature mommies!!!
I had my first at 31 so not technically over 35, but hubby is 40 and I have PCOS issues so we just decided now or never! He also works away so I'll be lucky to have my next at 35. We conceived our son through IUI and natural trying for almost 4 years. 

Be brave and enjoy this journey as your body prepares to give you the gift of life x


----------



## cylla2000

Hello my first daughter is 11 years old we tried 9 long years naturaly for my son i had severe endo and blocks tubes and it work thanks god i had him when i turned 36 we tried again and here I am at 38 with numbe three I am over the moon hope and pray everything goes well!!! so far it's good.


----------



## madasmitch

Moti said:


> Hi everyone. I'm 36 as well and pregnant with our 2nd baby. Our first was born sleeping in September of last year. We conceived about 2 months after...I just had to start trying as soon as possible...I just needed to be pregnant again.
> 
> Here we are at almost 25 weeks with our rainbow baby. Just hoping and praying all goes well for the remainder of our pregnancy. I will be induced at 37 weeks...my doctor doesn't want me to carry as far as I did with Ethan.
> 
> Best of luck to all you wonderful ladies....:flower:

I wish you all the very best for your rainbow baby x


----------

